# Cattleya mendelli ‘herrenhausen’



## monocotman (Oct 21, 2020)

A smallish division flowering for the first time. Not the best form but should improve. It’s almost but not quite an alba, there is a faint wash of colour in the petals. I quite like it. It’s from Asendorfer and he tends to name his plants after where they came from. The botanic gardens at herrenhausen have a famous orchid collection.


David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 21, 2020)

Did you say alba flower? Not quite that if that is correct flower pic. 

Tepals are light pink blush and lip has carnea ‘mosca’ spot. Looks more of a rosado semialba mosca?


----------



## monocotman (Oct 21, 2020)

I will bow to your greater knowledge Dr Leslie! can you explain a bit more about the terminology?
Its the first and only mendelli I’ve flowered. 
if the petals fill out on a larger plant it could be quite showy,
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 21, 2020)

Thank you in your confidence. I don’t know everything but I know my unifoliate species (and some bifoliates), esp the ones I collect and grow. Mendeliis are one of my favourites. I’ve seen so many forms in Colombia when I judge at the shows there. 

Mosca means round spot in middle of lip end. Rosado means that it opens white, then turn blush pink.
Carnea means light fleshy (meat) pink color.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 21, 2020)

Wow you know your stuff!
many thanks,
David


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm very interested in mendelii. According to Chadwick, they were very numerous when first discovered, but overcollection resulted in them being more rare, with many of the best forms lost with time.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 26, 2020)

CambriaWhat said:


> I'm very interested in mendelii. According to Chadwick, they were very numerous when first discovered, but overcollection resulted in them being more rare, with many of the best forms lost with time.


You should watch the YouTube vdo on Cattleya mendeliis recorded during the Cattleya Symposium at Odom's. Very educational and inspiring.


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 26, 2020)

I also like the greenish tinge.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 26, 2020)

Leslie,
you’re right, those YouTube videos of one of the cattleya symposiums are really interesting viewing.
On the subject of mendelli and the loss of the huge flowered clones from yesteryear, I was wondering whether anyone is looking to recreate them? 
The Fischer’s have divisions of lows variety, a huge eight inch, nearly alba clone. It should be possible to use that as a source of size and cross with it into existing material to produce large flowered forms. You may need to back cross with it in a second generation to find the size.
David


----------

